# Weird thing with archives



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Maybe someone can understand this : I was browsing THIS page of the archived files. In one of the posts there was a link to another thread which took me to a "saxontheweb.myf_rums.net" page where I got a message informing me the post/thread didn't exist. Puzzled by the weird address, I clicked on index and I found a 1 section forum filled with dubious posts. So, what is this? And more important how come a link in the archives directed me to this board?

Thanks,
Victor.


----------



## SaxPunter (Jul 21, 2007)

magical pig said:


> Maybe someone can understand this : I was browsing THIS page of the archived files. In one of the posts there was a link to another thread which took me to a "saxontheweb.myforums.net" page where I got a message informing me the post/thread didn't exist. Puzzled by the weird address, I clicked on index and I found a 1 section forum filled with dubious posts. So, what is this? And more important how come a link in the archives directed me to this board?
> 
> Thanks,
> Victor.


Looks like domain squatting - assuming old names, common typos, similar names to popular sites and then selling your wares (in this case probably spyware disguised as porn) looking for credit card numbers.


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

This forum did exist before 2003 and I believe the old site was on the myforums.net server. Somehow that site got redone and redated and now only spam bots post there.

Speaking of typos, I believe at one time saxontheweb.com pointed to a porn site. I remember telling a friend about SOTW and up popped a porn site and he asked me blankly "what exactly am I supposed to be looking at?"


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

magical pig said:


> Maybe someone can understand this : I was browsing THIS page of the archived files. In one of the posts there was a link to another thread which took me to a "saxontheweb.myforums.net" page where I got a message informing me the post/thread didn't exist. Puzzled by the weird address, I clicked on index and I found a 1 section forum filled with dubious posts. So, what is this? And more important how come a link in the archives directed me to this board?
> 
> Thanks,
> Victor.


yes, Sax on the Web Forum resided on myforums.net server some time from early 2003. That is why the reference to the old URL. I edited that post.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I edited that post.


Thanks, good job Harri!

Victor.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Agent27 said:


> This forum did exist before 2003 and I believe the old site was on the myforums.net server. Somehow that site got redone and redated and now only spam bots post there.


That seems to be the problem now. Yes, I owned and paid for the URL saxontheweb.myf_rums.net. (_I will render all references to that site invalid, because I do not want to lower SOTW's ranking by linking to a porn site.)_

It is really abominable that they sold our good name to someone else. I see what kind action could be taken.

_(Actually SOTW Forum was on myforums.net couple of years from 2003. Before that we were on eesite.com.)_


Agent27 said:


> Speaking of typos, I believe at one time saxontheweb.com pointed to a porn site. I remember telling a friend about SOTW and up popped a porn site and he asked me blankly "what exactly am I supposed to be looking at?"


As you understand I have no control over that site. (I missed acquiring that domain name by a week or so.)

Please send all your saxophonist friends to saxontheweb.*net*.


----------

